# I joined a group at school



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

I joined a school club for people that wanna play games. This is great because the past year, I've had 3 people that I was very close to leave my life, and I have friends still but I only have like 2 people I consider close anymore. I had a friend at university that I no longer have classes or break times with. I even arranged a meeting with some of them though I barely knew them, and we had some very fun conversations. They meet semi regularly so I wanna try to put myself out there. I've just gotten to the point that having a friend group is a privledge to me again, even though most people have one and think nothing of it


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

Shy extrovert said:


> I joined a school club for people that wanna play games. This is great because the past year, I've had 3 people that I was very close to leave my life, and I have friends still but I only have like 2 people I consider close anymore. I had a friend at university that I no longer have classes or break times with. I even arranged a meeting with some of them though I barely knew them, and we had some very fun conversations. They meet semi regularly so I wanna try to put myself out there. I've just gotten to the point that having a friend group is a privledge to me again, even though most people have one and think nothing of it


That is good. Groups are great, getting out is very healthy and better reinforcement for future events. I don't tend to do this very often, and in a small town it's hard to get out. I will have to try and find some sort of group to attend to...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Awesome job!! I honestly regret being too scared to join any clubs in school. I hope you're able to make some good friends and memories.


----------



## AV1988 (Feb 19, 2020)

mezzoforte said:


> Awesome job!! I honestly regret being too scared to join any clubs in school. I hope you're able to make some good friends and memories.


Same. I regret quitting sports because of anxiety. I think if I'd have kept it up, I'd feel better in the long run.

Oh well, there's still time for us to find hobbies!!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AV1988 said:


> Same. I regret quitting sports because of anxiety. I think if I'd have kept it up, I'd feel better in the long run.
> 
> Oh well, there's still time for us to find hobbies!!


Yes, I would do sports if I could go back in time! I just started running as a hobby last year, and I was so out-of-shape when I started because I had been completely sedentary throughout school lol.


----------



## AV1988 (Feb 19, 2020)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes, I would do sports if I could go back in time! I just started running as a hobby last year, and I was so out-of-shape when I started because I had been completely sedentary throughout school lol.


I started jogging last week. I used to be relatively in shape. Now I'm lazy and my anxiety is heightening. Activities are said to lower anxiety so trying to stay busy.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

what games do you play?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AV1988 said:


> I started jogging last week. I used to be relatively in shape. Now I'm lazy and my anxiety is heightening. Activities are said to lower anxiety so trying to stay busy.


Awesome, keep it up! Runner's high is an amazing feeling.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

andy1984 said:


> what games do you play?


Most people play league of legends or smash or any other competitive. Game. I mostly go for the smash meetups


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

That's great! I encourage everyone to join a club or sport or some kind of extracurricular activity at school, no matter what is,,


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

wmu'14 said:


> That's great! I encourage everyone to join a club or sport or some kind of extracurricular activity at school, no matter what is,,


Agreed, even if you don't do anything really outside of the club, you're still interacting with people with similar interests. I'm really glad this club worked out, last semester I found an art club but they met when I had work


----------

